# Gildenwebsite!



## Razyl (29. Mai 2007)

.


----------



## Ares 1887 (30. Mai 2007)

ruf einfach bei der Blizz Hotline an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fyliea.Pendina (30. Mai 2007)

hallo

hotline ist zu teuer

schau bei wow seite nach da kanst sogar ein hilfe packet runter laden wo banner von blizzard und nete bilder von wow drin sind und viele hilfreicht tipps



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fyliea.Pendina (30. Mai 2007)

Fyliea.Pendina schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> hotline ist zu teuer
> 
> ...




http://www.wow-today.de/

http://war.buffed.de/news/1876/buffed-inte...m-auf-buffed-de

http://www.psd-resources.de/include.php?pa...1c565da8e8c81e1

im lezten findest du das packet wo du es runter laden kanst


----------



## Fyliea.Pendina (30. Mai 2007)

habe nochmal gesucht und habe den link direkt von blizzard wünsche dir viel erfolg und wen deine seite fertig ist poste sie  mir doch mal schaue gern vorbei

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/links/fansites.html

ganz runter scrollen da ist der download 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

